# tractor shaking vigorously when implement is raised



## rickv3 (Feb 14, 2015)

Hi guys need help, have a 1983 1710 ford compact tractor tractor 1983, 4x4 diesel. 


When I use the 3pt hitch, implement in the raise position the tractor shakes vigorously, when the implement is raised and I close the flow control valve the implement stays up and does not shake, I have removed the control valve assembly, the combination system relief and diverter valve manifold checked for any signs of wear or damaged and also replaced all the o rings any suggestions i'm out of ideas, any help would be appreciated thanks in advance, forgot one thing this all happened when the tractor went through the ice on one side the backhoe raised the tractor out of the ice but there was a rear snowblower attached which probably added pressure on the 3pt hitch

Thanks

Rickv3


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello rickv3,

Welcome to the Ford/New Holland tractor forum. 

Your tractor broke thru the ice on one side and a backhoe lifted it out. Where was the attaching point for the backhoe? 

Is there any chance you got some water into the hydraulic system? Has the tractor been left in the cold since this event, possibly freezing ice somewhere in the system? Can you put it in a heated garage overnight?

Remove the snow blower from the tractor and see if the lift vibrates going to the "up" position with no load. Check that the PTO shaft to the snow blower moves in and out freely by hand. 

Post back, and we'll go from there.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

QUOTE: "the backhoe raised the tractor out of the ice but there was a rear snowblower attached which probably added pressure on the 3pt hitch"

If it was an extreme lift imposed by the backhoe, you may have bent the lift arm shaft for the 3 point lift. See item #4 on the attached diagram. You can probably check it with a dial gauge externally to see if it turns true. Also Possible damage to the piston rod (#15) or the arm (#14).

If it was an extreme lift imposed by the backhoe, you may have damaged the safety valve. I can envision it popping off as you lift the load causing your lift to chatter.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Incidentally, if you need used parts, there are 44 ea. 1710's listed in salvage in the "Dismantled Machine" section of tractorhouse.com


----------



## rickv3 (Feb 14, 2015)

*tractor shakes vigoriously when implement raised*

Where is the safety valve located, I don't think the piston rod or the arm is bent but to be certain I can remove the lift cover again, would it make any difference when I lift the 3pt hitch arms with no load because it doesn't shake with any load


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

I assume the safety valve (pressure relief Valve) is represented by either item #32 or by items (#26,#27,#42,#43). Check these for broken or damaged springs or worn balls, seats, & seals. 

I think you are saying the lift works fine (no vibration) with no load/no implement attached?

Does your 1710 have a loader? If so, is there any vibration with it?

You might try pulling plug #28 and installing a 3000psi pressure gauge in that port to observe pressure performance as you raise the lift. I'm thinking that under load, the relief valve is leaking. Intermittent movement of fluid past the ball & spring causes pressure fluctuations which results in vibration.


----------



## rickv3 (Feb 14, 2015)

Yes I do have a loader and it works fine no vibration at all, and you are right when the lift with no implement it does not vibrate. To check items #32,26,27,42,43 should be no problems, As soon as I can get a guage I will check the pressure


----------

